# Which Sikaflex?



## BrianG (Nov 21, 2012)

Just been  looking on ebay for  sikaflex and there are several different types. Any ideas which is best for solar panel fixing?
  Also any advice on  preparation ie cleaning or  roughening the surface.
              Cheers Brian


----------



## Funky Farmer (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Brian.
If you type 'Silkaflex' in the search bar, there is loads of info there like this
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/self-build-motorhome/20281-what-sikaflex-use.html


----------



## ellisboy (Nov 22, 2012)

I've used EBT from Screwfix ,its the same as the types with caravan written on and cheaper. :banana:


----------



## jeffmossy (Dec 4, 2012)

ellisboy said:


> I've used EBT from Screwfix ,its the same as the types with caravan written on and cheaper. :banana:



Yes that is correct.I work for a builders merchants and we stock sika building products.The rep from sika has told me sikaflex EBT is the same as  caravan sikaflex
 just renamed for the building industry.Btw I have stuck my solar panel down with EBT and it is now a permanent fixture of my  motorhome because there is no way it will come off without major work.............


----------



## BrianG (Dec 4, 2012)

jeffmossy said:


> Yes that is correct.I work for a builders merchants and we stock sika building products.The rep from sika has told me sikaflex EBT is the same as  caravan sikaflex
> just renamed for the building industry.Btw I have stuck my solar panel down with EBT and it is now a permanent fixture of my  motorhome because there is no way it will come off without major work.............



  I Think I'll buy myself a couple of brackets. Don't like major work when I sell the van and the panel(s) sell seperately. Or with my luck some idiot drops a brick on my van!!!


----------



## BrianG (Dec 5, 2012)

I like the aluminum angles. I was looking at plastic brackets at £30.00 plus. A metre or so of angle looks more attractive at probably a couple of quid.
                Brian


----------



## BrianG (Dec 5, 2012)

I am an old fashioned ex aircraft fitter. I last worked on aircraft in 1981. Therefore  I am definitely a nut & bolts man and have never felt good about gluing lumps of metal together. Obviously it works because everybody does it today.
   Should I bolt the brackets to the panel., mark round them with the panel in it's chosen position, remove them and glue down individually, or glue down the whole assembly using the weight of the panel to maintain pressure? How do you clean off excess adhesive and do you need to rougher all surfaces?
    I know this all sounds a bit stupid but I always have problems with "sticky" stuff. Plaster, glue, pastry even paint and I make a mess.
    Detailed instructions would be greatly appreciated.
            Thanks Brian


----------

